# canister filter or power filter that is the question.



## angelfin (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure which way to go canister filter or power filter.. I,m going to do a planted tank with some fish.. I've been looking at a MarineLand power filter and a MarineLand canister filter.. what are the pros and cons on these..:fish-in-bowl: Thanks!!!


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

PCanister filter us going to be alt better. And you can custom stack thee filter trays with what you need. Talking to purple has brought me to that conclusion. I was also looking at the marineland filter but was told of a filter called sun sun that supposedly is the same people that make the marineland canisters. They look exactly the same and a couple people on this and other forums have been using them for almost a year with no problems. And thee is a guy that tested the flow of this and said it was actually better then some of his big name brand canister filters. 

Here is a link to the filter and for less then $100
Aquarium 3 Stage CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer - eBay (item 160475154986 end time Sep-29-10 17:23:27 PDT)


----------



## angelfin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ihere is alot to learn when you want to set up my tank the right way.. My 5 gallon takes care of itself, I'm graduating to a 30 gallon and I want to make sure I get the right filters and lighting and substrate.. I thought a canister might be the better filter but wasn't sure thank you..


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im in the same boat. I have a lil 5g hex that has its own built in set up and now I stepped it up to a 40g and am trying to get all the right info. But just ask all your questions here and some one will answer. That's what I do.


----------



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

I have had power filters in the past. I recently set up a new tank with a Rena XP canister and I have to say I will never look at power filters again. Very customizable to what you need. Also alot more quiet. Get a Rena Xp2 or equivalent. You will love it.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I still like power filters for some tanks but with larger or planted tanks you cant beat a cannister filter IMO. I am useing the cannisters that chillwill linked too and I love mine I also have a fluval, the fluval I can go a little longer inbetween cleanings but for the money you cant beat the SunSun IMO.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was waiting to see when you where gonna chim in archer


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Im getting old and sometimes it takes awhile to respond *old dude . There a few of us on a couple different forums that are useing the SunSun Filters and we have all been happy with them oh and they are dead silent .


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the bio-wheel marineland 200 for my 29 gal planted bowfront, but I have to keep the water level up high for the plants. Going to get a canister so I can control the flow action where I want it. Mabey Santa will be nice this year.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

canister use a marinland magnum 350 pro.

power filters, aquaclears only.

Eheim is one of the best canister filters out there, filtration/price ratio NOTHING beats it.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have used power filters on my two 30 gals , one heavily planted and one lightly planted , for years and now my heavily planted 20 gal. with no ill affects . One has ran a Penguin 330 since around 2004 (and still going strong) and my other is now running an Aquaclear 70 and the 20 Gal. is running my old Penguin 300 (I will switching that out to an Aquaclear when it gives out . The beauty of Aquaclears is that they can be stacked with the media you wish to use . 

If I had bigger tanks , then I would upgrade to canister filters , but my power filters have done the job so there is no need to make the change .


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I really cant see any reason to go with anything other than a canister filter. Other than a bit more work there are no down sizes as long as you can find a place to set it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Like most things, it's personal pref.


----------



## angelfin (Sep 7, 2010)

You all have given me some great things to think about. I can't wait to get my tank up and running.. I'm so excited Thanks everyone!!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I now use only a AquaClear powerhead with a CO2 tube at the intake. I dont use filters anymore. I use whatever is best for the circulation of my tank. *


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nurseplaty could you explain a lil more on how you don't use a filter? Is it because you are heavaly planted or something?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> Nurseplaty could you explain a lil more on how you don't use a filter? Is it because you are heavaly planted or something?


*At first, I was using a HOB filter with no media because I was helping my friend seed his new 120g tank around 2 months ago. I ran the filter plain (no media) just for water circulation to prevent dead spots and algae growth. I also did it to spread the CO2 I was injecting.

I realized I didnt need to filter anything. The small dead leaves, fish waste, excess food all fall to the bottom and get broken down to feed my plants. The bigger leaves that die, like the ones from my lotus, I manually remove anyway. 

So then I got to realize that I dont even need a filter, so I bought an AquaClear powerhead as it is more effective in spreading CO2 IMO. How I know it is more effective is because my drop checker turns yellow when normally it is green. I have never adjusted the bubble rate. 

You see at the top right of the pic where theres white spots, theres a powerhead behind there and all those little spots are CO2 bubbles. The bubbles get spread throughout, and once reaching the top, they dont even pop either. They just linger around the surface heh. You can even see the bubbles at the surface too if you look closely enough.*


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> Nurseplaty could you explain a lil more on how you don't use a filter? Is it because you are heavaly planted or something?


me to me to I really would like to know as well.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

But you still do water changes, Correct? Because that is where I am at on my 29 gal. Full of plants and fat fish. Been wanting to do away with the filter, go all organic. Besides, media cost $. So let me know how it's working. Thanks *old dude


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

AbadHabit said:


> But you still do water changes, Correct? Because that is where I am at on my 29 gal. Full of plants and fat fish. Been wanting to do away with the filter, go all organic. Besides, media cost $. So let me know how it's working. Thanks *old dude


*No, I used to not do water changes. My ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are always 0ppm when testing with liquid testings so I never really have to do any water changes. The only reason why I do weekly WC's now is because I started EI dosing, so I need to do WC's to reset my tank parameters.
*


----------



## angelfin (Sep 7, 2010)

I do not do water changes in my 5 gallon. I put some water in to replace evaporation. I change the filter every now and then. My water is crystal clear and there is just one plant and 3 fish.. I cannot wait to start my 30 gallon planted tank for my fish.. Although I'm going to have to find my catfish a new home I got informed that he will out grow the 30 gallon and he will uproot my plants..


----------

